# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Si te shkruaj nje esse argumentuese?

## UliseNesta

kush mund te me ndihmoje : si te bej nje ese argumentuese ? si mun ta filloj si mund te vazhdoj ???

----------


## mina711

sot rastesisht pash te UFO education ate emisionin q ndihmon maturantet dhe ne lenden e letersise po shpjegonte esete
pergjithsisht te gjith esete kan kete strukture
1. Hyrja 3-5 fjali ku te shpjegohet qellimi i esese duhet te kesh shume kujdes ketu pasi kjo mban peshen e te gjithe esese.

2.Zhvillimi pergjithsisht 3 paragrafe. eshte e rensishme q ne keto paragrafe te nxjerresh argumenta bindes dhe mjaft objektive kurrsesi nuk duhet te thuash per nje argument kjo eshte keshtu se un keshtu mendoj, argumentat duhet te jene te bazuara ne fakte.

3. Permbjedhja ose konkluzioni- ketu ti shpreh mendimin tend per te gjitha argumentat e mesiperme. gabimi q behet ketu ne shumicen e rasteve  eshte se shtojne argumenta te tjera  te cilat kane nevoje te shtjellohen. ne kete etape kurrsesi nuk duhet te shtosh argumenta te tjere   ato duhet te jene te ezauruara ne etapen e dyte.

----------


## Baptist

> kush mund te me ndihmoje : si te bej nje ese argumentuese ? si mun ta filloj si mund te vazhdoj ???


Mjafton t'iu shmangesh thashethemeve dhe je ok me argumentet.
Por qe ta fillosh - gjithesesi ta fillosh nga thashethemet. Argumentet pastaj dalin vet.

----------


## BlerinaL

kujdes te mos devijosh nga tema kryesore, ne 3 paragrafet e "trupit" te eses.
evito perseritjen e te njejtave fjale apo fjali
mos shkruaj per cfare skupton apo nuk di

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

kur kam shkruar esse argumentuese kam permendur ne "introduction" per cfare do flas, duke reprezantuar argumentin qe suportoj, dhe argumenti qe eshte kunder argumentit tim...parografi i dyte eshte evidenca dhe detajet e argumentit qe suportoj, parografi i tret, eshte evidencat dhe argumentet kunder cfare suportoj une...pastaj parografi i katert eshte konkluzioni....

oh dhe para se te shkruaj introduction...mund te shkruash dhe "abstract" nese profesori/a e kerkon

----------


## Blerim London

shekulli moderrn dhe media audiovizive libri

----------


## uj me gaz

te duhet vetem nje gje: gjithcka

----------


## BROZALINI

Per te shkrue ese per cfaredo teme ke librin e Eseve dhe te meson gjithcka. Mesohu te punosh vete, se s'merret shkolla me kopje. Ose nderro profilin e jetes. Nuk bahet buka me miell "HUA". Shndet e mend asaj/atij qe do "Ese argumentuese".

----------


## pranvera bica

> kush mund te me ndihmoje : si te bej nje ese argumentuese ? si mun ta filloj si mund te vazhdoj ???


Ja si mund te shkruash nje ese argumentuese.Duhet te ndjekesh kete radhe pune:

Ne fillim percakto nje teme ;-p.sh Si t'i ndryshosh nenes tende nje opinion te keq qe ajo ka per nje miken tende.

TEMA-Psh do qe t'i mbushesh mendjen nenes tende se shoqja jote nuk eshte ashtu si mendon ajo.

2-PROPOZIMI-Duhet te propozosh nje ide qendrore ku do te mbeshtetesh idete e tjera.P.sh  i propozon mamase qe ta njohe shoqen tende ashtu sic duhet.

3-ARGUMENTET-Celesi kryesor i kesaj eseje jane argumentet e sjella nepermjet fakteve reale.Silli nenes dy-tre fakte qe nxjerrin ne pah cilesite e vajzes.Perdor edhe nje ton bindes dhe emocional.

GJUHA-Perdor nje gjuhe te thjeshte dhe bindese.

MBYLLJA-Ajo c'ka  paraqite ne fillim si propozim,duhet ta shkruash me shkurt dhe me argumentues.P.sh ,duhet t'i mbushesh mendjes nenes tende se je ti ai qe humb nga ndarja me shoqen tende apo nga shoqerimi  i mikes sate.

Besoj se do te te vleje ky spjegim per nje ese argumentuese!Teta! :buzeqeshje:

----------

Esja (15-03-2017)

----------


## ilirjannn

Mund te shkruaj dikush nje ese argumentuese please ??

----------


## zeripopullit

Patjeter ilirijannnnn

Prit se te erdhi rekumande

Hajde, o Shqipe hajde... provo njehere ta marresh me djerse si gjith te tjeret

----------


## vajza e Vores

"Eshte teper e veshtire te falesh kur shpirtin ta pushton dhimbja."

----------


## smokkie

Goxha e veshtire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eljano

Shqiperia ime
Shqiperia eshte nje vend shume i pasur nga ana turistike.Shume agjensi udhetimesh e kane quajtur Shqiperine"perla e Mesdheut"pasi ajo ka një klime mesdhetare te mrekullueshme gjate gjithe vitit.Gjithashtu Shqiperia ka qindra milje bregdet te paprekur dhe nje hapsire te madhe te pasur me rere.Te apasionuarit pas vendeve malore gjejne ate qe kerkojne ne alpet e mrekullueshme Shqiptare pasi ato kane nje bukuri te larmishme dhe te rralle.Gatimi Shqiptar eshte nje tjeter arsye qe njerezit e huaj duhet te vizitojne Shqiperine,gatimet detare Shqiptare jane te pergatitura ne menyra shume te ndryshme nga gatimet ne shtetet me te medha bregdetare.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Eshte me shume nje ese shpeguese e thjeshte se sa argumentuese. Te argunentosh do te thote te bindesh lexuesin nepermjet argumenteve dhe provave.Ne kete rast vet fjalia e pare,ne hyrje, nuk eshte bindese. Shqiperia eshte nje vend i pasur nga bukurite natyrore dhe jo nga ana turistike. Te jesh "i pasur" nga ana turistike do te thote pak a shum qe perveç pozicionit gjeografi dhe klimaterik te kesh nje tradite dhe infrastrukture turistike etj etj. Te kesh turist ose vizitator. Pra,fjalia e pare si hyrje duhet te ishte : "Shqiperia ka shume mundesi,potencialitet,shprese etj etj qe te jete nje vend shume i pasur nga ana turistike...

 Shtjellimi nuk eshte i gabuar. Mungon vetem argumenti i faktorit uman qe eshte mikpritja dhe mbyllja qe duhet te ishte "perla e mesdheut".

----------

*Neteorm* (02-11-2017)

----------


## bora2

Kjo nuk eshte nje ese argumentuese Eljano sepse vete nga fjala ese argumentuese nuk ka argumenta kjo qe ke bere ti eshte nje ese pershkruese,eseja argumentuese a tezen dhe antitezen.
Nje ese argumentuese:
Bota eshte gjithnje ne levizje,ndryshim dhe kerkim per persosje te vazhdueshme.
Njerezimi ka ndryshar shume shpejt ne kohe,ndryshimi eshte tipar i inteligjences se tij.Njeriueshte ai qe,qysh nga epoka e gurit rendi  ne koresine e zhvillimit per tu zhytur sot ne misteret e shkences dhe teknologjise.jetojme ne eren e teknologjise,e ardhmja i perket asaj.
S fillim,mund te permendim makinen e pare llogaritese,arithmometrin,te ndertuar nga Tomas de Kolmar,me 1820-en.Kjo shpikje u hapi rrugen shume te tjerave,per te kulmuar me daljen ne treg te kompjuterit te pare,ne vitin 1981.Fale zhvillimit te vrullshem te teknologjise,shume procese te dobishme ne fusha te ndryshme te shkences kryhen me shpejt dhe me mire.As nuk mendohet se ne cfare nivelesh zhvillimi do te ishim sot pa PC-ne.
Se dyti,vlen te permendim celularin-nje shpikje boterore.Sot ky mjet eshtezhvilluar ne menyre te tille qe lejon komunikimin jo vetem me degjim,por edhe nepermjet te parit.
Lidhur me makinat,ato kane qene ne persosje te vazhdueshme.Nissan-i ka prezantuar makinen elektrike me te shpejt ne bote,e cila mund te arrije nje shpejtesi prej me shume se 300 km ne ore.
Per me teper,persosja vijon me zbulimin e sistemit te quajtur WI-FI qe bazohet ne nje koncept te ngjashem me radaret dhe mund te gjeje vendndodhjen e njerezve ne levizje.Ky sistem funksionon edhe nese njerezit jane ne ambiente te mbyllura.
Pra,bota qeveriset nga ndryshimete pandalshme dhe prandaj duhet te vendosim lidhje me te tashmen dhe te ardhmen,me shume se me te kaluaren.Teknologjia e informatikes eshte nje shembull i shkelqyer sesi sistemet me moderne behen mbizoteruese ne pak vite,ne pak muaj.Njeriu synon permisimin e jetes se tij dhe kjo muned te arrihet vetem nepermjet ndryshimit.Pranimi i se rese pergjithesisht perqafohet nga te gjithe,sidomos te rinjte.Te gjitha argumentet e mesiperme deshmojne se e ardhmja i takon teknologjise.Nuk na mbetet vec te ndjekim ritmin e ndryshimit.
Kjo ka qene nje nga esete e mia me te mira.

----------


## Rashica94

Pershendetje,a mundet dikush mem ndihmu per nje  ese argumentuese,mundesisht diqka rreth ekonomise... respekt forumi

----------


## Albo

Kur te duhet te shkruash nje ese, nese tematika e subjekti eshte i panjohur per ty, duhet te fillosh me punen kerkimore per te mesuar e studiuar me shume mbi tematiken dhe subjektin qe te kerkohet te besh nje ese. Nese subjekti eshte i njohur per ty, ke njohuri te mjaftueshme, kalon ne pyetjen e dyte: cili eshte argumenti/qendrimi qe une dua te mbroj ne esene qe do te shkruaj? Ky eshte mesazhi qe dikush do te marri pasi te lexoje esene qe ti ke shkruajtur. Ky eshte thelbi i qendrimit qe ti do te mbash mbi ate subjekt. Te gjitha paragrafet qe do te shkruash ne vazhdim, jane thjeshte argumenta qe ti perzgjedh per te mbrojtur thelbin e esese qe po shkruan.

Si strukture, eseja ka nje hapje, qe perbehet nga nje paragraf ku ti pershkruan qarte thelbin e qendrimit tend ne ate ese. 
Pas hapjes ke nje liste argumentash ose kendveshtrimesh, me te cilat ti e mbron thelbin e qendrimit tend.
Ke edhe paragrafin mbylles, ne te cilin ti rithekson thelbin e qendrimit me te cilin e hape esene, dhe mund te shtosh edhe ndonje detaj personal mbi subjektin qe trajtove,

Te ftoj te lexosh edhe kete teme Kultura e Debatit, pasi te ndihmon ne formulimin e mendimeve dhe shprehjen e tyre gojore apo te shkruar.

Suksese.
Albo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nje ese e mire per ekonomine do ishte mbase reth  globalizimit te sotem,tregjet financiare,monedhat dixhitale tregetia dixhitale..etj.Modernizimi i skajshem ku piksynimi kryesor eshte pasuria a pasurimi dhe jo etika dhe umanizmi qe duhet te sjelle zhvillimi.... 
Si mbyllje por edhe si "model krahasues a llogjike argumentimi" reth kesaj ese-je mundet te maresh shembullin e Arkes se Noes e cila u ndertua nga amatore dhe Titaniku qe u ndertua nga profesionistet. E para,Arka e Noes edhe se u ndertua nga amatore eshte imagjinata morale mijravjeçare e shpetimit te njerezimit. Shembulli i dyte ai i Titanikut i bere nga profesionistet eshte imazhi modern i fatkeqesis ose i katastrofes...

----------

